# Modbuskonfigurator: MBCFG_TCP_RTU_ERROR_0x96



## lo1504 (11 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
bei einem selber gebastelten Modbusslave erhalte ich obige Fehlermeldung. 
Ich habe mein Machwerk mit modpoll und Modbus Poll erfolgreich getestet, leider kann ich mit der Fehlermeldung nicht wirklich was anfangen.
Meine Wago 750-881 scheint schon vor einem Datenaustausch die Verbindung zu kappen.
Vielleicht kann mir irgendwer auf die Sprünge helfen und vielleicht auch Informationen zu den möglichen Fehlermeldungen des Konfigurators zukommen lassen.
mfg
    L. Maier


----------



## KLM (11 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Handbuch zum verwendeten MB Master Konfigurator findest Du hier:
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/333/m07590333_xxxxxxxx_0de.pdf
Die Fehlercodes sind dagegen in der Bibliothek Wago_MBCFG_COMMON_01.lib im Datentyp/Enumeration MBCFG_eERROR. Die Bibliothek wird automatisch mit angezogen.


----------



## KLM (11 Oktober 2015)

Versuch doch mal im MB Master Konfigurator mit rechten  Maustaste > bearbeiten, vom Default Protokoll UDP auf TCP zu  wechseln. Der Fehler deutet darauf hin, dass Dein Slave UDP nicht  unterstützt.


----------



## lo1504 (11 Oktober 2015)

Das wäre zu einfach gewesen! Leider haben Slave und Wago TCP als Transportmedium.
Ich habe mein Problem mittlerweile gefunden. Um die Netzlast zu minimieren habe ich den generierten Code nur einmal pro Sekunde aufgerufen. 
Das führt zwangsläufig zum Timeout. Peinlich!
mfg
    L. Maier


----------

